# Last.fm groups



## Conservationist (Apr 5, 2007)

Neat service that has several groups dedicated to classical/metal:

http://www.last.fm/group/Classical+%26+Metal
http://www.last.fm/group/Classical+Headbangers
http://www.last.fm/group/Extreme+metalheads+loving+classical+music


----------



## andruini (Apr 14, 2009)

We should start a "Talk Classical: We Are Awesome!" group..
Word.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Why not? Members last.fm group is rather standard when it comes to really big boards like this.


----------



## andruini (Apr 14, 2009)

Yeah, well, I'd create it, but pretty much the only thing I know how to do on Last.fm is scrobbling (and barely ).. But if someone opens it up, I'm so there.


----------



## Conservationist (Apr 5, 2007)

Done:

http://www.last.fm/group/Talk+Classical


----------

